# Home Made Bow Press



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been following the home made Bow Press threads for some time and I decided to finally make one. It still needs to be painted but the most important thing is it works real smooth and I can work on my Bow without running to the pro shop.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Kudos, that is slick one of the nicest I have seen. You could make me one If you wanted:wink:


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice craftmanship, well done hats off to ya. Guess you wont be going to the bow shop in cambridge anymore to work on your toy.


----------



## Tommy petty (Sep 24, 2013)

HOLY CRAP... WOW... dude thats sweet. I wanna make one like this, but yours is way better than I could imagine building. I love the extra details you put into it. Thanks for the pics. Can only imagine the hours you put into this thing. really nice work.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

and here i thought you only had a pretty face..........well done for sure dude!


----------



## wyatthunter6 (Sep 9, 2013)

What did you use for the crank assembly? Did you use inside of a jack like many do?


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice job! Looks great!:thumbs_up


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I did not use a jack for the crank assembly, I used a 3/4" Acme leadscrew from an old lathe at work and I machined a nut to suit.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks straight from the factory dude, where'd you get the hangers


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I machined them from 1/2" steel


----------



## McKay10racing (Dec 27, 2012)

That's one of the nicest ever posted on here. would you be willing to post a material list that and sizes?? Where did you get the bearing plate for the acme screw??


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

where did youget the spring steel that wide and where did you get the shaft bearring behind the wheel? thanks


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had some requests for a Bill of material on my press so here it is, happy press building.

Bottom Legs:
2"X2" Square tubing x 1/4" wall x 11" long 2 Off required
3/8" thick x 3" wide x 8" Long 2 Off required

Caution Bar:
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" Square tubing x 3/16" wall x 25" Long 1 Off required
2"X2" Square tubing x 1/4" wall x 2" long 2 Off required
2-1/2" x 2-1/2" Square tubing x 1/4" wall 2 Off required
4 Off 1/4-20 unc threaded knobs 1" long
2 Off 1/2"- 13 unc x 5 "long Hex head bolts
2 Off 1/2 -13 unc Nuts
4 Off 1/4-20 unc Nuts
1 Off 2" Boat trailer roller 10" long (Cut in Half)

Main Press:
2"X2" Square tubing x 1/4" wall x 30" long
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" Square tubing x 3/16" wall x 30" Long 1 Off required
2"X2" Square tubing x 1/4" wall x 5" long 1 Off required
2"X2" Square tubing x 1/4" wall x 5-1/4" long 1 Off required
3/8" thick x 3" x 3" Plate 1 Off required
1-1/4" x 1-3/4" x 3" long HRS Bar 2 required
3/4" Acme threaded rod x 30" long 1 Off required
3/4" Acme Nut 1 Off required
3/4" Bore Flange mounted Bearing (Bought at Princess Auto in Canada)
1/2" Bore split collar (Any bearing supplier)
6" Hand Wheel with 3/4" Bore (Purchased from McMaster Carr $30 Canadian)
Brass washer 3/4" Bore 1-1/8" o/d x 3/16" thick (I machined on lathe)
4 Off 3/8" unc x 1-1/4 long Socket head cap screws with washers and Lock washers
1 Off 1/4" - 20 unc x 1-1/4" Long Socket head cap screw

Fingers:
Flame cut to my design and CNC machined from 1/2" thick A-36 Steel
4 Off Finger adjusting screws 1/4" unc x 1-1/2" Long (Purchased from McMaster Carr $2each Canadian)
4 Off 1/4" - 20 unc x 1/4" Long Flat head Screws
4 Off 1/4" - 20 unc x 1/4" Long Button head screws
4 Off 1/16" thick x 1-3/16" wide x 1-3/4" long Spring Steel (For under the Fingers)


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

that thing is LEGIT... well done indeed.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome looking press!


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

milsy said:


> Awesome looking press!





X2! Super nice!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I must agree with the rest-That is friggin' sweet!


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweet job.
Looks WAY BETTER than anything I have seen.
It looks strong, how much does it weigh?


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow..... Very nice indeed.


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guy's. The press weighs around 35 pounds


----------



## jerinmn (Dec 26, 2010)

that's true craftmans ship. im impressed. ive been thinking about building my own press but didn't think about acme thread. much easier than NC treads. again very nice.

PS if I lived in Canada id love to visit your shop. that looks very nice too.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Great Looking Press for sure.


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Well done!! keep up the good work!



Hutch


----------



## Tommy petty (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing. Looks like some dang sweet craftsmanship there.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for posting;a super clean press, good job!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

How much do you have in materials? About how many hours did it take you?


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I got most of the material from the scrap bin at work, the only things I bought were the Handle, the flange bearing and the locking screws and pins for the caution bar around $50.00 plus my own time for welding and machining all in about 8 hours labor.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice. I weld as well. Plan on building one shortly. Torn between aluminum or steel


----------



## tunertype (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice work. Does look factory fabricated. How does it work? Only difference I see from ones I've seen is it seems to only compress one side vs. both at the same time.


----------



## tunertype (Oct 28, 2013)

Jlathigee said:


> Nice. I weld as well. Plan on building one shortly. Torn between aluminum or steel


I'd use steel. At least if you are planning to tap any of the tubing as in this design. Threads in aluminum get stripped easily.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

tunertype said:


> I'd use steel. At least if you are planning to tap any of the tubing as in this design. Threads in aluminum get stripped easily.


I planned just the tubing aluminum. Acme thread and nut steel fastened into the aluminum housings. Only because i weld aluminum at my job and its readily available. But steel would be easier


----------



## McKay10racing (Dec 27, 2012)

Would you be willing to make fingers and sell them??


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

I am not in the selling business I just like to make things for myself.


----------



## cullin05 (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic Work!
You really should clean and organize your shop a little better before taking photos.


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

what was the total cost for materials best ive seen on here great job


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work on making a super looking press. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow that looks great is that another press in the background . . . And a bow vise?


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, that is the first press that I ever made with a bow vice I designed and made a few years ago in the background


----------



## thugpipe (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice work, it seems clean and simple and I agree acme threads are the only way to fly. Do you have any photos of the press with your bow in place? Do you see any issues with compressing from only one end?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very clean work , looks awesome ..


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

That is wonderful work. I am working with my son on building a press using his Lego's.....

Guys, just a quick lesson in force and such. The bow does know the difference between being pressed from one end or from two. The limbs are being pulled or pushed together, it is that simple !! Technically it is being pressed from both ends.....


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks Good. You never know how much you would use one till you get one.


----------



## thugpipe (Oct 22, 2013)

OhWell said:


> Guys, just a quick lesson in force and such. The bow does know the difference between being pressed from one end or from two. The limbs are being pulled or pushed together, it is that simple !! Technically it is being pressed from both ends.....


Well, thats kinda the point of asking the bow doesn't know what end it is being compressed from so it will try to stay centered between the two points of contact but there are 4 points of contact on this press if you count the 2 riser support rollers so on this press 3 of the 4 points of contact are fixed realative to each other esentially shifting those two roller away from center. It seem that depending on the distance compressed there could be some awkward shifting of the riser so are those two rollers necessary? thats really what I was curious about.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

You have a valid point about the rollers. I did not consider those but I see how they could be an issue. I am not sure how I would handle that if I built a press like this one. With the one I built the bow hangs free.

I hope I did not offend you as there were a couple posts about pressing from one end. Many of the commercial presses available only press from one end.


----------



## thugpipe (Oct 22, 2013)

OhWell said:


> You have a valid point about the rollers. I did not consider those but I see how they could be an issue. I am not sure how I would handle that if I built a press like this one. With the one I built the bow hangs free.
> 
> I hope I did not offend you as there were a couple posts about pressing from one end. Many of the commercial presses available only press from one end.


No offense taken:wink: you just forced me to elaborate about my concerns which now that I think about it was necessary if I were to get the information I was looking for. besides this is a discussions we are all just seeking answers please feel free to contradict me or educate me in future if you feel it appropriate. this does demonstrate my biggest problem with forums and text messaging, the lack of inflection and tone from our words can cause alot of confusion and hurt feelings, often.

I would have thought that a press of this design might not want those rollers and I was curious specifically about their presence here where as on a press with rollers on the limbs I can see how they are essential.


----------



## McKay10racing (Dec 27, 2012)

The pegs/ rollers are a great idea to hold the bow from falling out of the press. Just adjust them so they don't touch the bow when pressing. JMO


----------



## prozko (May 14, 2013)

Superb...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nicely done - looks very professional


----------



## DNL714 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## cjhollenshead (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice! Will be copying your design the best I can !


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I think you might need thicker walls on the tubing. Just kidding, it looks great, man.


----------



## 206313 Alien (Mar 23, 2013)

What is the purpose of the spring steel under the fingers


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

The purpose of the spring steel under the fingers is to keep tension on the fingers. If there was no spring steel under the fingers they would fall forward due to their weight and the location of the fulcrum point.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Did you have to mill out a relief on the inner telescoping tube to fit and slide thru the outer sleeve. Looks like you used standard tubing with seam?


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I milled a clearance slot on the inner tube, standard tubing is easier to find and you an go with a heavier wall thickness, it is also easier to find and readily available. 10 minutes on the mill and you are golden.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

That looks professional. Very well done


----------

